
Objective NPR goes there; compares Trump to Mussolini - ycombonator
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/06/910320018/fascism-scholar-says-u-s-is-losing-its-democratic-status
======
Barrin92
As the article points out it was a comparison that existed before he even
entered into the presidential race in 2016. I was always reminded of a
Hitchens interview in the early 90s, and the close connection between a sort
of "putting the country back on it's track and run it like a business"
rhetoric and fascism[1]

A somewhat more obscure version of this archetype is Armstrong in the Metal
Gear series, Kojima really was oddly prophetic with some of his games.

[1][https://youtu.be/j1MynYJDyE0](https://youtu.be/j1MynYJDyE0)

------
mansion7
It is trivially easy to find noted "academics" to compare Republicans
politicians and policies to fascism.

They all forget that if their comparisons were correct, they would be in
gulags, against the walls, or simply disappeared.

NPR might as well just ask the nearest antifa what they think. But, NPR is
trying to promote a narrative, and enough people still have a high enough
opinion of "intellectuals" that their gambit might pay off, at the cost of a
massive hit to their already plummeting credibility if it doesn't.

------
nabla9
It's a good comparison.

The article is based on book and interview by historians studying fascism.

